# Apple dealers in Newfoundland ??



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

I am moving back to Nl. in August and I was wondering if anyone here knows of a good Apple dealer or repair store in or around Spaniards Bay Nl??


----------



## wytwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

The only apple resellers and repair stores that I know of are in St. John's/Mt. Pearl area. Staples and Futureshop are the main resellers with Music City selling in lesser quantities. All 3 are trying to become certified apple repair centers (or so they tell you). I think MUN was lasted on Apple.ca as a repair center last time i checked, but apple has since changed their website and i can't find the page anymore.

It will be hard to find an apple reseller/repair center out "around the bay". The one good thing is it's less then an hour's drive away. You could be moving to Gander .


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Give Long & McQuade Musicstop St.Johns a shout! They won't stock them, but can usually order them pretty quickly! If they are at the warehouse..its however long to ship from Toronto to St Johns.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Computing Purchasing Center at Memorial University sells and arranges for repairs/upgrades on all the Macs they sell. You need to be a faculty or staff member, or a MUN student, however.


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

*Apple dealers in Newfoundland*

Thanks for for replies,St John's is not that far away and I do have Apple Care for another year.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

There are a great many Mac users across the MUN campus.


----------

